# Remington ADL



## rabbit_slayer16 (Dec 29, 2011)

Do any of you have experience with the Remington ADL 22-250? I am looking for my first predator gun. What do you like and dislike about this gun? Sorry if this has already been discussed. I cant find a "search" button to search old threads on this forum,


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The search is at the top right !


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

rabbit_slayer16 said:


> Do any of you have experience with the Remington ADL 22-250? I am looking for my first predator gun. What do you like and dislike about this gun? Sorry if this has already been discussed. I cant find a "search" button to search old threads on this forum,


I have the ADL in a .270. Its my most accurate rifle right now, and thats with factory loads. Im grouping 1 inch at 250 yards. Almost like pointing my finger. However the trigger pull from factory was horrendous. Worst in terms of how hard it was, but I worked on it myself and got it very likeable. I'll try to find the article I used to set my trigger and post in a topic dedicated to it specifically.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have had a ADL that I converted to a BDL type when I put it on a HS stock that was for a BDL. I went to the using a magazine that replaced the trigger garud with one that would take a mag. I have been very happy with the change.


----------



## imnohero (Nov 12, 2011)

I have four Remington 700's, three bdl's and one adl. Well one of the bdl were changed from a adl to a bdl. All of them are top notch all the way.


----------

